#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > انواع شبکه و سرور (مسائل نرم افزاری ) | Network >  > مقالات آموزشی انواع شبکه و سرور >  > آموزشی: معرفی Nmap و Nessus و تفاوت میان آنها

## nekooee

قبل از ظهور ابزار هایی مثل *Nessus* و *Nmap* ، ادمین های شبکه ها و سرور ها معمولا آسیب پذیری شبکشون رو به صورت _Manual_  چک میکردن . *Manual* یعنی از طریق دستورات کنسول _TELNET_ به شبکه یا سرور شون یک سری از اسکن های آسیب پذیری رو انجام میدادن . بعد از این ادمین های شبکه برای این کار از _Script_ ها استفاده میکردن تا بصورت خودکار این کار رو براشون انجام بدهد . بعد از اون یک مجموعه از _Script_ ها ایجاد شد برای اینکه کارهای اسکن کردن آسیب پذیری آسون تر بشه . Security Administrator Tool for_ Analyzing Networks_ یا *SATAN* یه مثال بارزی برای مجموعه ای از _Script_ هایی از این دست بود که در سال 1995 جمع آوری شد . 

بعد از این یک سری به این فکر افتادن که میتوانند با جمع آوری مجموعه ای از  این ابزار ها پول زدایی بکنند . پس شروع به جمع آوری این مجموعه کردن تا  به ابزار های زیر رسیدن : 


NetSonar Vulnerability Scanner توسط شرکت WheelGroupInternet Security Systems' (ISS) Internet ScannerNETECT's Netective SuiteSecure Networks' Ballista Security Auditing System 
 و باقی هم به توسعه دادن این باقی ابزار ها در کناری از جزیره ی کوچیک اقیانوس _Open source_ ادامه دادند . بدین ترتیب _Nmap_ در 1997 عرضه شد و بدنبال آن هم _Nessus_ وارد عرصه شد و هر دو بصورت _Open Source_ به بازار عرضه شدند ، اما _Nessus_ در سال 2005 اختصاصی شد و با این وجود این شرکت یک دسترسی رایگان برای استفاده های شخصی گذاشت


*درباره ی Nmap :*

 _Nmap_  یا _Network Mapper_ در سپتامبر سال 1997 عرضه شد . هدف اولیه یا ابتدایی یک کشف_نقشه  برداری شبکه هست که با اجرا کردن آن روی کاربر یا سرویس مورد نظر باعث  آسون شدن کشف میشد . ادمین های شبکه و امنیت کاران حرفه ای از این ابزار  برای_ map/ کردن شبکه ی خود استفاده میکردند به این صورت : 


وضعیت ابتدایی و انتهایی کاربرحضور غیرمنتظره ی کاربرانحضور غیر منتظره ی سرویس هاسرویس های شبکه در دسترس بر روی یک کاربرسیستم عامل و نسخه استفاده شده آن برای کاربر نام و نسخه ی سرویس های اجرا شده برای کاربراسکن کردن پورت های یه شبکه و اینکه چه پورت هایی باز و په پورت هایی بسته شدن 

_Nmap_  به صورت 100% مبتنی بر _Command_ هست و امکانات بسیار گسترده ای را برای کاربر فراهم میکند ، ولی با این حال یک نسخه از _Nmap_  با نام _Zenmap_ با رابط کاربری تقریبا _GUI_ برای کاربران نیز فراهم شده است .
e035fb0eda104d1284a6b51307271cf4.png
*نمونه ای از Zenmap :

*
*55877e7781524245b1c6af2f57c76ab8.png
**توجه : Nmap توسط خودش آسیب پذیری های موجود در یک شبکه را به شما  نمی گوید ، با توجه به نتایج اسکن شده ، دانش شبکه کامپیوتری شما و دانش  پایه ای شبکه شما ممکنه بتوانید آسیب پذیری های موجود را کشف کنید و ردیابی  کنید و وضعیت شبکه ی خودتون را بهبود بدید . 

**درباره ی Nessus:*  *Nessus* در سال 1998 به بازار عرضه شد . در ابتدا به صورت یک نرم اسکنر امنیتی از راه دور رایگان توسعه داده شد ولی بعد از آن به وسیله ی _Renaud Deraison_ توسعه دهنده ی _Nessus_ و صاحب شرکتی به نام *Tenable Network Security*  اختصاصی شد . برای استفاده ی شخصی این نرم افزار اسکنر رایگان است ولی  برای  استفاده ی تجاری سالیانه 1200 دلار به ازای یک اسکنر تنها باید  پرداخت کرد .  

کاربرد اولیه _Nessus_ برای توانایی اسکن کردن امنیتی کاربر مهیا شده بود . مانند _Nmap_  ،که میتوانست کشف شبکه را انجام بده . بر خلاف _Nmap_   این ابزار برای مشخص کردن آسیب پذیری ها بوسیله ی اسکن کردن شبکه طراحی  شده است . در این ابزار هنگام چک کردن بعضی از آسیب پذیری ها ، اگر _Safe Mode_  غیرفعال باشد ممکن است به سیستم آسیب بزند ، در همین راستا ادمین های شبکه  یک سیتم را قبل از اینکه وارد چرخه ی تولید بشود در معرض اسکن کردن  میگذارند . 

*بعضی از کاربرد های Nessus :* 


کاهش سطح حملاتجامعیتمقیاس‌پذیریبه‌روزرسانی مداومدسترسی راحتمقرون‌به‌صرفه بودنتوانایی اسکن باقدرت بالاگزارش دهی و مانیتورینگگسترش و مدیریتپوشش کامل آسیب ­پذیری برنامه­ های کاربردی تحت وب ، مجازی سازی و Cloudقابلیت شناسایی بدافزار­ها

و مخاطبین این نرم افزار تحت وب عموما :  


 سازمان های خصوصی و دولتی بانک ها و مؤسسات مالی و اعتباری آزمایشگاه های ارزیابی امنیتی نرم افزار و تست نفوذ
 هستند .

واقعا یک کلاس متفاوتی در ارزیابی نسبت به _Nmap_ دارد . _Nessus_  خیلی فراتر از یک اسکنر شرکتی است . این ابزار از یک رابط کاربری تحت وب  برای ارتباط کاربران استفاده می کند و این اجازه رو به ادمین های شبکه می  دهد که چندیدن کاربر ایجاد کنند . یکی از نکات جالب درباره  _Nessus_  این هستش که تونایی ایجاد سیاست  را دارد به این صورت که مشخصات خاصی را  اسکن کند مانند : چه پلاگین های امنیتی استفاده می شده ، انواع اسکن کردن  پورت ها ، هر _Credential_  ای که ممکن باشد نیاز شود و غیره . با این  وجود یک اسکن می تواند هدف دار و با سیاست باشد همانطور که یک هدف خودش به  ما راه ورود می دهد . 

این قیاس بین این دو نرم افزار ، _Nessus_  را در سطح بالاتری نسبت به _Nmap_  قرار داد . 

*نتیجه گیری  :*  بر طبق معمول همه ی نتیجه گیری ها استفاده ی هر کدام از این ابزار ها بسته  به نیاز و موقعیت و هدف شما است ، ولی اگر شما در حال حاضر می خواهید  شبکتون را عاری از هر نوع آسیب پذیری بکنید و با توجه به اینکه نمی خواهید  یک کارشناس شبکه یا امنیت را استخدام کنید برای این کار ، من به شما _Nessus_ را پیشنهاد میکنم ، درست است که رایگان نیست ولی نسبت به کاراییش نسبتا ارزان است . اگر شما برای بعنوان یک  مهندس امنیت _Penetration_  میخواهید برای تست امنیت یک شرکت اقدام کنید _Nmap_  هم میتواند خوب باشد با توجه به اینکه قابل حمل و ابزاری مناسب است .


نویسنده : امین سالم 
منبع : itpro. ir

----------

*1212ali*,*AMD*,*cybernova*,*hoseyn1258*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------

